

Namespaces With PHP - paulund
http://www.paulund.co.uk/namespaces-with-php

======
beryllium
Two potential points you could address:

1) The Use command can also perform aliasing, e.g. "use
ExampleNamespace\subnamespace\foo as TruckNuts" allows you to alias the class
to something else. This can help improve code readability. And you can to $foo
= new TruckNuts();. (I'd recommend not using that exact word as the example :)

2) Many people have complained about the "ugliness" of PHP's namespaces. Maybe
you could adjust the post to have a section comparing PHP Namespaces to those
of other languages, and explaining why such notations would not have worked
with PHP?

~~~
gee_totes
Thank you for the TruckNuts example! I was just about to post how ugly
namespaces in PHP are, and I didn't know that you could alias like that

